# Outa Here For a Few Days  - Updated with pics



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

Well the temps are supposed to hit 90 for the next few days so I smoked a tritip, some mixed nuts and some fresh mozarella and we are taking the motorhome and heading to the beach for a few days. Got a spot right next to the water and will sip a few toddys and enjoy the ocean for a bit.

See ya soon


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 3, 2010)

Have a great trip and enjoy the beach


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2010)

very cool gary.........what beach?


----------



## eman (Nov 3, 2010)

Have a most relaxing trip!


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 3, 2010)

chefrob said:


> very cool gary.........what beach?




 South Carlsbad State Beach - camping is right next to the cliffs and 100' from the water


----------



## tjoff (Nov 3, 2010)

We were down there on vacation this last summer and fell in love with the area. I will be moving to that area in the futre, maybe when the kids are grown and gone, it not before.


----------



## squirrel (Nov 3, 2010)

I wanna go! Take me! Take me! Everybody needs a hyper Squirrel around while they are on vacation!


----------



## bassman (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be gone hunting while you're enjoying the beach.  Maybe we can bring back some meat to smoke.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Have a good trip.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 3, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> South Carlsbad State Beach - camping is right next to the cliffs and 100' from the water


very cool.....have fun gary!


----------



## meateater (Nov 3, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I wanna go! Take me! Take me! Everybody needs a hyper Squirrel around while they are on vacation!


Gary she's after your nuts!


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 3, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> South Carlsbad State Beach - *camping is right next to the cliffs and 100' from the water*


*Is that Vertical or Horizontal?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*

Have Fun and enjoy the weather...


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 3, 2010)

The waters fine come on down. I'd watch them nuts thou.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 3, 2010)

Beach in November???

Sounds funny when you're from PA.

Enjoy Gary ! 

Bear


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2010)

Have fun Gary


----------



## pandemonium (Nov 4, 2010)

Get us some pics and have a good time Gary


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Well we just got back from 2 very neat days at the beach where we were treated to incredible sunsets.

Met some really nice folks who will be camping friends for sure.  The weather was incredible - nice sea breezes and in 80's. There are about 100 stairs to the beach and I forgot the camera both times and was not going back to get it but here are some of the sunset last nite and of the Chipotle Garlice Mixed Nuts I took along.  We also smoked a TriTip and some Mozarella to take.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2010)

cool pics, almost looks like a bob ross painting...........happy little clouds.


----------



## huskerchef01 (Nov 5, 2010)

Did you smoke those nuts or just slow roast them with seasoning?  Looks like something I would like to try.  Any advise on what I need to do to giving that a try?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Huskerchef01 said:


> Did you smoke those nuts or just slow roast them with seasoning?  Looks like something I would like to try.  Any advise on what I need to do to giving that a try?


I buy the mixed nuts at Costco then throw a couple of tablespoons of olive oil in a large bowl add the nuts and mix until they are coated with the oil. Then I take a jar of Chipotle powder and a jar of Garlic powder and sprinkle on the nuts until they have a light coating. In the smoker at 225 with my AMS going with Apple and Maple dust for 3-4 hours depending on how the nuts take the smoke


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! Welcome back my friend! Glad you had a nice relaxing time.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice pics Gary!

The pics are in the right order too.

It seems to say, "You're Nuts to be at the Beach in November", but then what do we Northerners know about beaches?

Thanks for showing the great pics,

Bear


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

Squirrel said:


> I wanna go! Take me! Take me! Everybody needs a hyper Squirrel around while they are on vacation!


Dang, we left 15 minutes before your post or you would have been invited. Anytime you want to come to CA you have a place to stay.  We are not quite as rural as you are but we do have an acre and are about an hour from San Diego and from Disney so come on down.



 


meateater said:


> Gary she's after your nuts!


You know - I posted the pics before I saw your post and almost spewed Vodka all over the screen


----------



## squirrel (Nov 5, 2010)

That was a Hallmark moment.


----------



## meateater (Nov 5, 2010)

Great pics Gary, I do miss the salt water. Maybe I'll get down that way someday.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2010)

i've had gary's nuts..................


----------



## miamirick (Nov 5, 2010)

come on down to fla we could go to the keys and camp right on the beach just walk out the door and your in the water   sunsets are as pretty as those pics


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2010)

miamirick said:


> come on down to fla we could go to the keys and camp right on the beach just walk out the door and your in the water   sunsets are as pretty as those pics


don't gators eat squirrels?


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 5, 2010)

miamirick said:


> come on down to fla we could go to the keys and camp right on the beach just walk out the door and your in the water   sunsets are as pretty as those pics


As soon as Mrs Scar can retire we are going to go spend 6 months touring in the MH and you sir are on the list. Rob can tell ya - I do show up


----------



## chefrob (Nov 5, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Rob can tell ya - I do show up


with an appetite, smile and nutz...........chz if yer lucky.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 5, 2010)

Gary looks like some good times were had. Great pictures.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

chefrob said:


> with an appetite, smile and nutz...........chz if yer lucky.


LOL - and if I am lucky I wont get stuck by the wall and pinned by a table and licked to death by a cute pit bull


----------



## chefrob (Nov 6, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> LOL - and if I am lucky I wont get stuck by the wall and pinned by a table and licked to death by a cute pit bull


that's just foreplay..................


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 6, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i've had gary's nuts..................


----------



## squirrel (Nov 6, 2010)

I've been to the Keys a couple of times, it was awesome. The only place you can see 5 toed cats and a bunch of trannies on the same block! I also enjoyed Miami, lots of action. Was only there one day. We rode Harley's from Miami to the Keys.

 


miamirick said:


> come on down to fla we could go to the keys and camp right on the beach just walk out the door and your in the water   sunsets are as pretty as those pics


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 6, 2010)

chefrob said:


> i've had gary's nuts..................


Im really not sure what to say about this one except I hope you enjoyed them.

 


chefrob said:


> that's just foreplay..................


IS that what its call in your neck of the woods? LOL


Bearcarver said:


>




I agree Bear.


----------



## chefrob (Nov 6, 2010)

bmudd14474 said:


> Im really not sure what to say about this one except I hope you enjoyed them.
> 
> 
> *they were spicy and full of smoke....................*
> ...


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 6, 2010)

Notice how I stayed away from that one


----------



## huskerchef01 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks, I will have to give that a try


----------

